# Throttle Body Cleaning



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

I have noticed over the past couple months a buildup of grease and dirt forming around the clamp connecting the throttle body and hose. Explain to me how I am suppose to expose the inside of the throttle body. After loosening the screw clamp I was unable to pull the hose out from the throttle body if feels like it might be catching on something. I know the air hose is connected to the coolant hose by a small clamp. But I was unable to open that clamp to seperate the hoses. If anyone has a minute could you briefly explain how im suppose to get inside the throttle body I would like to take a look inside and clean it if necessary.Will a mod please remove this thread.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you're talking about the part of the air box that connects to the throttle body losen the clamp ring some more and then give it a harder tug. The hose has some flexibility, but just make sure you don't crimp it while you're pulling or else you might damage it.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Also inside the hose where it connects to the throtle body it has grooves to make it grip the throtle body better. Just be patient and it should come off.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CruzeEcoBlueTopaz (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes I am still unable to remove the hose. It has grooves on the throttle body and I cant yank the hose off. It will move a little bit and then it feels like it catchs on something. I can twist it side to side a little. Anyways I guess I will use a flat head to try and pry the hose off. Im just hope theres nothing inside the hose for me to break when I forcefully try to seperate it from the throttle body.


Also is it normal to see moisture inside the intercooler tube that connects to the throttle body ? I removed the map sensor on the hose just before the throttle body and was able to see a little moisture inside. I have noticed I have been loosing a little coolant over tens of thousands of miles.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

CruzeEcoBlueTopaz said:


> Yes I am still unable to remove the hose. It has grooves on the throttle body and I cant yank the hose off. It will move a little bit and then it feels like it catchs on something. I can twist it side to side a little. Anyways I guess I will use a flat head to try and pry the hose off. Im just hope theres nothing inside the hose for me to break when I forcefully try to seperate it from the throttle body.
> 
> 
> Also is it normal to see moisture inside the intercooler tube that connects to the throttle body ? I removed the map sensor on the hose just before the throttle body and was able to see a little moisture inside. I have noticed I have been loosing a little coolant over tens of thousands of miles.


Hey I'm having the same problem with it moving a little and getting caught on something. Ever figure it out?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Moobox-- 

Just had my throttle body off for cleaning in the last 2 weeks. This is the way I did it. As always not responsible for damage. Pull the negative terminal, because if you remove the electrical connector at the boost pressure sensor with power to the car you end up with codes to try to clear. 

Remove negative terminal-->Remove electrical connector at boost pressure sensor in plastic intake--> Loosten hose clamp.. With both hands on the plastic intake, pull straight back and off. It's tough and you think you will break it. Take your time, but I would pull back with more force, before wedging a screwdriver back there. It could crack. 

Engine compartment dirt has built up on the throttle body barbs that go into that hose making it hard to remove. Clean the groove in the plastic air duct tubing with a toothbrush before putting it back on.

Engine warm would help as well. It was seriously difficult doing this in winter to remove the water outet. < 32F.. Everything is rigid and stuck. 

Good Luck.


----------

